# Putting



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

how many putts does it normally take you to get the ball in the hole?
Mine is normally 2 or 3


----------



## King Woods (Feb 18, 2008)

I generally two putt. Putting/chipping aren't really problems for me. It's getting the ball to the green that's challenging.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

King Woods said:


> I generally two putt. Putting/chipping aren't really problems for me. It's getting the ball to the green that's challenging.


:laugh: I think it can all be a bit of a challenge sometime


----------



## skeener (Mar 11, 2008)

Lately my total golf game has just been amazing, chipping and putting are no longer weak points in my game. I didn't have a single 3 putt all day Sunday and shot a 67 on a par 70 course.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

skeener said:


> Lately my total golf game has just been amazing, chipping and putting are no longer weak points in my game. I didn't have a single 3 putt all day Sunday and shot a 67 on a par 70 course.


Thats great to hear, annoying but great round for you. Any chipping pointers?


----------



## skeener (Mar 11, 2008)

Not really... I don't know what I was doing different that caused me to play so good around the green.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

its avfunny old game you can do the same thing between a couple of round but sometime it just seems to work better then other time.


----------



## BigBen88 (Apr 5, 2008)

putting isn't really the best part of my game. This is my 3rd year playing golf and im loving it more and more every year. Im only 17 so I still have a lot of things to learn about the game of golf. Putting is definately one of them... btw hi everyone.. im new here lol


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

For those of you struggling with putting, remember this. Putting is all about speed control. You can miss a putt by 1 inch to the left, yet have it go 10 feet long and you will have a 10 footer coming back. Yet, you can miss a putt 6 inches to the left, have perfect speed, and have a 6 inch putt left.

This is the first step to great putting. Once your speed control is there, the direction control all comes with a solid stroke, which is pretty simple to develop with some work.

Here's a great drill for distance control. Grab 4 golf balls and stand about 20 feet away from a hole. Now your goal is going to be to putt the 4 balls so that each successive ball gets closer to the hole than the last. The balls cannot pass the hole, but you also are not allowed to make a ball until the last one. If you fail to get one ball closer to the hole than the last, you must start over. Obviously you can move to the side a bit if the last ball is in your line.

Master this from every distance.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

that a nice tip thanks cbwheeler


----------



## BigBen88 (Apr 5, 2008)

Good tip:thumbsup:! I'll definately have that in mind the next time im ready about to putt a long one...


----------



## TGOH (Aug 20, 2007)

Putting's been one of the most inconsistent parts of my game recently. I can go from 37 to 31 putts in two rounds on the same course. However, my scores are pretty similiar, I actually shot a 90 both times. I've recently taken up a different mindset on the green though, which has helped alot. I still read the line, but over the ball I just say to myself "Let's just get this there and two putt" and it seems to work well on relaxing me and not putting myself in the "MAKE EVERY PUTT" mindset.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I make a hole in one every time, don't ya know? 

Naw seriously: From fifteen feet, it's an avwerage of two putts. Wihin eight feet, my average is about 1.5 strokes. Closer than five feet, and I almost always drain it..


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

cbwheeler said:


> For those of you struggling with putting, remember this. Putting is all about speed control. You can miss a putt by 1 inch to the left, yet have it go 10 feet long and you will have a 10 footer coming back. Yet, you can miss a putt 6 inches to the left, have perfect speed, and have a 6 inch putt left.
> 
> This is the first step to great putting. Once your speed control is there, the direction control all comes with a solid stroke, which is pretty simple to develop with some work.
> 
> ...


Any tips on putting up or down hill? thats when I get in to trouble. I realize speed control in these situations, but its direction on the grade of slope the ball goes.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

A tip for hitting down hill don't hit it as hard


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> A tip for hitting down hill don't hit it as hard


Are you sure that is HIT, or is it tap, nudge, touch or nip


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> Are you sure that is HIT, or is it tap, nudge, touch or nip


or it could be knock, bump, smash, bash, strike, whack, pat, push, prod, shove or jolt?


----------



## memorex88 (Apr 8, 2006)

Surtees said:


> or it could be knock, bump, smash, bash, strike, whack, pat, push, prod, shove or jolt?


I thought I'd mention a rule here...

14-1. Ball to Be Fairly Struck At

The ball must be fairly struck at with the head of the club and
must not be pushed, scraped or spooned.

Penalty for Breach of Rule 14-1:
Match play — Loss of hole; Stroke play — Two strokes.


----------



## BigBen88 (Apr 5, 2008)

finally got to golfing today... shot a 41 at 9 holes w/ par at 36..... I did very good in everything else except for putting. Ahh sometimes I have the perfect speed and it was way left or right.... I think i'll get a lil better at putting this year but still its killing my score


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

memorex88 said:


> I thought I'd mention a rule here...
> 
> 14-1. Ball to Be Fairly Struck At
> 
> ...


My suggested types of hitting was more joke then being serious it was in reply to brokentee


----------



## Flash (Apr 13, 2008)

Generally, I take 2 putts, but really, it depends on how I'm hitting it onto the green on that day, if I'm hitting the ball well, I'm a lot more confident on the green, if not, then yeah, it can take 3.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Considering how I've been missing a lot of greens lately, but that my chipping is pretty good, I've been one putting a lot of greens. That's not to say my scores are any better.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

I've been putting well lately.



> I can go from 37 to 31 putts in two rounds on the same course.


That's not always a putting problem. You could be chipping poorly, and leaving yourself long putts. You could be spraying your drives and setting up tough approach shots, etc.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

There is a few newbies on the site now so I thought I'd bring this one back to life to see how they go.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtee revived a topic of interest. I've been having trouble getting the line on the hole I'm either left or right. I tried switching to left handed putting, which I am a lefty, but it just wasn't working now I'm closing the left eye and I'm on line but short. this indicates that I have an eye dominance issue, glasses, a lousey putter or simply; I better get my eyes checked again anything else I should try as I wait to see the doctor


----------



## BigBen88 (Apr 5, 2008)

Yea I do the left hand putting thing now when I have a close range putt... I usually hit my lines only thing is is I need to get the right speed now, still having trouble with that


----------



## tkessel (Dec 28, 2006)

Surtees said:


> how many putts does it normally take you to get the ball in the hole?
> Mine is normally 2 or 3


If I could have voted 2.5 I would have, so I voted 3!

Half the 3 putts are due to a poor position on the green and a 30' first putt.

The other half of the three putts, I just miss the second putt that I should make.

I do three putt a lot, but I don't think it's more than half the time.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

tkessel said:


> If I could have voted 2.5 I would have, so I voted 3!
> 
> Half the 3 putts are due to a poor position on the green and a 30' first putt.
> 
> ...


I think I agree with you I three putt close to half the time for most of the same reasons. Poor postion for the frist putt is the major one.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Poor postion for the frist putt is the major one.


What do you mean poor position????


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

By that Bob I just mean to far out from the hole.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> By that Bob I just mean to far out from the hole.


I understand that, I had a couple today that had to take an all night bus ride to the hole. check out the other posts it was a good day:thumbsup:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

yes it sounds like your short game was on today top job. The other day I think some of my balls had to catch a plane to the hole.


----------

